# 'Sex Addiction' Still Not Official Disorder



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

"Despite recent strides in "sex addiction" research, the condition does not make the cut as an official psychiatric disorder, according to the American Psychiatric Association.

"On Dec. 1 the APA approved the latest version of its mental health handbook known as the Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders (DSM-5. The manual includes several new disorders such as hoarding and binge eating.

"But guidance for diagnosing and treating sex addiction, formally known as hypersexual disorder, won't be included.

"Although the manual has an appendix that includes "provisional" conditions requiring further research,hypersexual disorder will not appear in this section either."


I told you guys I didn't have a problem


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Chris Taylor said:


> "Despite recent strides in "sex addiction" research, the condition does not make the cut as an official psychiatric disorder, according to the American Psychiatric Association.
> 
> "On Dec. 1 the APA approved the latest version of its mental health handbook known as the Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders (DSM-5. The manual includes several new disorders such as hoarding and binge eating.
> 
> ...




Nice to know your OK :smthumbup:


Is there a link? I'm curious what the criteria is.

I was reading a book 'Hooked' recently that discussed addictions.. everything from internet to shopping to cleaning to hoarding to porn to exercise to........ endless.

Basically it said that anything that makes you feel good _can_ be addicitive.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

If being labelled a 'sex addict' means that people will get help they desperately need, then I don't care what the DSMMD says.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

waiwera said:


> Nice to know your OK :smthumbup:
> 
> 
> Is there a link? I'm curious what the criteria is.
> ...


I was always under the impression that the medical definition of addiction required _physical_ withdrawal symptoms when removed - not just mental symptoms. 

I wonder if blue balls qualify?


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Aspergers' no longer exists thank god.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Runs like Dog said:


> Aspergers' no longer exists thank god.


I have a friend with Aspergers and she's furious about this.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

waiwera said:


> I have a friend with Aspergers and she's furious about this.


How can you tell?


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

How can i tell she was furious? Cause she used the f-word!

Refuses to be called Autistic... more f-words are likely if you call her that.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Asbergers now falls at the low end of autism spectrum. Apparently this is supposed to be good because now it is more likely to be covered by insurance.


----------



## dunocarmet (Dec 6, 2012)

Asbergers now falls at the low end of autism spectrum.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Not sure how sex addiction doesn't qualify. Ask someone whose lost a spouse down the rabbit hole of porn addiction if they think it should qualify.


----------



## johnnycomelately (Oct 30, 2010)

kingsfan said:


> Not sure how sex addiction doesn't qualify. Ask someone whose lost a spouse down the rabbit hole of porn addiction if they think it should qualify.


Porn addiction certainly doesn't exist, and it shouldn't. There is a tendency, especially in the US, to categorise everything as an illness. This is driven primarily by the drug industry. Every year a new syndrome is invented to justify the mass-medication of huge groups. It is too much and masks the true issues these people face, primarily one of impulse control. 

Give someone a syndrome and suddenly it is not their fault, or yours. Your child isn't a brat, because you are a lousy parent, he has ADD, ADHD, ODD or some other phantom syndrome. Whack him full of ritalin and problem solved! The drug company is happy, you don't have to blame your inept parenting and your kid is too doped up to object. Awesome! Your husband is a cheating POS, he has 'sex addiction'. Not his fault that he sleeps with a different hooker every week. The answer lies in therapy and anafranil.

Please! People need to take responsibility for their own actions and stop medicalising every negative behavourial trait they display.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I will miss saying Aspergers out loud and giggling


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

If you ask me, and no one did, we don't need porn addiction as a separate diagnosis. It's perfectly well explained under other headings like obsessive/compulsive disorder. There's nothing special about porn 'addiction' that differentiates it from any other form of out-of-control behavior. The treatment, outcomes, and recovery are no different.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

johnnycomelately said:


> Porn addiction certainly doesn't exist, and it shouldn't. There is a tendancy, especially in the US, to categorise everything as an illness. This is driven primarily by the drug industry. Every year a new syndrom is invented to justify the mass-medication of huge groups. It is too much and masks the true issues these people face, primarily one of impulse control.
> 
> Give someone a syndrome and suddenly it is not their fault, or yours. Your child isn't a brat, because you are a lousy parent, he has ADD, ADHD, ODD or some other phantom syndrome. Whack him full of ritalin and problem solved! The drug company is happy, you don't have to blame your inept parenting and your kid is too doped up to object. Awesome! Your husband is a cheating POS, he has 'sex addiction'. Not his fault that he sleeps with a different hooker every week. The answer lies in therapy and anafranil.
> 
> Please! People need to take responsibility for their own actions and stop medicalising every negative behavourial trait they display.


As a parent who has a child just recently diagnosed with ADHD after a six year fight to try anything and everything under the sun to get his behaviour modified, your example is not a proper categorization of ADHD children. WHiel I agree, some parents do just label them as ADHD due to their poor parenting, some parents, myself included, work feverishly to help their child and sacrifice a lot of personal time, sweat, tears and money to try and give their child all they can to work through the issue. For us, I KNOW my child is ADHD and not just some lazy kid or the byproduct of bad parenting.

The same applies to other disorders as well, porn/sex addiction being one. Yes, there are some who just engage in this behaviour for sheer pleasure and refuse to stop because they don't have to. Others however have lost lots to this addiction in the form of money, marriages, children and jobs, yet still can't seem to stop.

If you want to say that everyone who is diagnosed as ADHD is the result of poor parenting, or everyone who has an addiction to porn/sex just lack self-control, go ahead, but you're wrong.

I agree with another poster, anything that makes you feel good can be addictive.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

waiwera said:


> Nice to know your OK :smthumbup:
> 
> 
> Is there a link? I'm curious what the criteria is.
> ...


Link:

'Sex Addiction' Still Not Official Disorder - Yahoo! News


----------

